# Sorry about my lack of response ...



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Sorry everyone ... I usually try to keep up with this topic. But I had an emergency appendectomy at the end of last week, and I am slowly recovering. (Aren't almost all appendectomies emergencies???) I just do not have the energy at present to look at all your shooting posts. But my best to all you shooters ... just carry on!!!

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

Sorry to hear about the emergency surgery Charles. 
I hope you recover quickly & fully.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Hope you have a speedy recovery !


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

I hope You get better soon


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

All the best to you Charles!


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

I hope that everything will be fine, all the best, sir!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Wishing you the best Charles~~~Speedy recovery~~~couple months~ you will be doing great~hit the back aera for camp outing//

OM


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Wish you a speedy recovery


----------



## kooniu (Jul 14, 2011)

I hope , you will be better Charles!!


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

Good to hear that everything went OK and that you are in a fast recovery.

Best wishes Charles!


----------



## sharp eye (Jun 3, 2014)

Wish you feel better and fast recovery.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Sir, my kind regards and that your recovery may be fast!! :wave:

Always at your disposal.

Q


----------



## ol'school42 (Feb 13, 2016)

Speedy recovery to you... who must certainly be a guru to the lot of us. Don't... it only hurts when you don't laugh.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Take care of yourself Sir.


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

Get better Charles, you can worry about forum posts after your health is in order. LOL


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Get well soon. Hope you are up and shooting earlier then expected.


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

I am happy that you are ok!

Take care Charles

Volp


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

I don't know the correct english words in this situation. I'm with you!  best wishes...


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Whoa, Charles....that's like a punch in the gut that lasts a long time.

Glad you are on the mend.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Well you kept it long enough to finally act up on you  Speedy recovery hope you feel stronger soon


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

...did you keep it?

I always wanted my appendix removed. All that stuff you don't need, actually; if I could find a surgeon outside of Bangkok to do it, I'd want that, my gallbladder, my tonsils, my adenoids, my wisdpm teeth, & about 16" of small intestine removed for good measure...just in case. The end is nigh, fellas. I don't want to have to be taking breaks from slaughtering irradiated scavenging survivors to painfully píss pepsi post nuclear armageddon...& not even be able to chew my kills...

Good luck with a speedy recovery, you lucky bastard


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks for the good wishes everyone. I finally managed to clear my pipes yesterday, which was a BIG improvement. Had a normal breakfast this morning. Things are definitely looking up. Now I have a good excuse for not mowing the grass and not forking over the vegetable garden ... gotta let it all heal, doncha know ....

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## grappo73 (Dec 15, 2015)

Wishing you the best!!!!


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

Signed on today which is rare for me lately as i dont get around to it much, just to say my best wishes to a speedy recovery Charles.


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

I wish you all the best Mr. Charles, much encouragement, it will soon be in top form.

A big hug Master ..... Alf


----------

